# My Favorite--Savage 10FP, 308



## Rebel (Jul 25, 2010)

This is my favorite,,,a Savage Model 10FP, 308 with sniper stock. Love this rifle .5 MOA at 100 yards and good to 1000 yrds. IF ALL IS GOOD.LOL


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow what a beautiful gun!!


----------

